# Macro Pictures of My Cats



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Here's some macro shots of Whisper, who actually likes to stay still and is my baby. xD










































And then her brother, Harley. He had to be difficult and sit in the window, so almost every shot was dark. Ugh!


















I took these pictures with a FujiFilm FinePix S3200 camera. I hope you enjoyed my randomness! :-D


----------



## BettaFran (May 22, 2013)

Oh he's sooooo cute! I love tiger kitties. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hehe! Thanks! They're both maine ****/manx mixes. Harley has a nubby 2" tail, but Whisper has a full tail.


----------



## BettaFran (May 22, 2013)

Sweet. And I love the colors and look of your avatar guy.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks! That's Fall Out.


----------

